
10 Technical Papers Every Programmer Should Read (At Least Twice) (2011) - adamnemecek
http://blog.fogus.me/2011/09/08/10-technical-papers-every-programmer-should-read-at-least-twice/
======
kuharich
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2979458](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2979458)

